# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Finasteride story, stopped working after eight months

## mpbsucks

I started losing my hair at 27. After a year of trying minoxidil and saw palmetto to no avail, I decided to get serious and try finasteride. I took it for eight months with no effect (besides low libido) and my prescription ran out. I refilled it a month later and started back up. After four months, my hair very suddenly stopped falling out, it was instant, like flipping a switch. I was very happy to say the least, and from June until October I have not had to worry about my hair loss. The only side I had to experience was testicular pain every few weeks which sucked but I dealt with it. Around the first of October, I started to shed again, two weeks ago, the itchy follicle death tingle came back. 

What now? Why in the hell would fin stop working after four months of success, eight months total. Don't most people get at least two years outta this stuff. I've lost more hair in the last motnh than the other 36 months combined. Anyone have any hints, I have a funny shaped head, I need my hair, bottom line. This is driving me nutts, all other males, brothers, dad, unlces, grandfathers, etc have all theri hair. Should i try dutasteride or something. Did switching fin brands or pharmacies affect this. Someone let me know...thanks

----------


## mattj

How long were you without it?  It's possible that if you stopped taking it for a while, then starting up again triggered a new shed.

----------


## mpbsucks

> How long were you without it?  It's possible that if you stopped taking it for a while, then starting up again triggered a new shed.


 I was without for 1-3 months, I dont remember exactly. I thought I read on a post you had a shed after using fin for a few months, how'd it turn out for you?

By the way, I'm still shedding...I think bald is inevitable now

----------


## jacob576

you stopped too soon IMO

----------

